# Adaptador RCA (hembra)-jack 3,5mm (hembra)



## naxodiox (Oct 8, 2008)

Hola, tengo una duda que si me la pudierais resolver os lo agradeceria mucho, estoy buscando como un descosio un adaptador estero de RCA (hembra) a jack 3,5mm (hembra) y no lo encuentro por ningun lado, lo máximo que he encontrado es una adaptador de RCA(hembra) a jack (macho) pero tampoco he encontrado un adaptador jack-jack (ambos de hembra) para completarlo, sabriais de alguna tienda en madrid donde lo tuvieran o en su defecto donde me lo pudieran fabricar? muchas gracias.


----------



## guiille (Oct 8, 2008)

Porque no te lo haces vos ? compras dos rca hembra traen dos conexiones cada uno.. unis las dos negativas en general cable rojo-negro y lo soldas con la pata negativa del jack estereo.. te quedan dos patas mas en el jack y va una con cada positivo del rca... 
Por ahi si no queres comprar  sacas los rca y jack de una radio que este sin uso o cualquier otro dispositivos que tengas por ahi


----------



## naxodiox (Oct 8, 2008)

No tengo material en casa, ni soldador electronico ni nada.


----------

